# Imagenomic portraiture for Lightroom does not export keywords



## alaios (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi there,
I am having a big workflow problem.
I am using my photos in lightroom organized in collections that I want at the last phase to do some light skin retouching. This the volume is large I have to use some plugin.

I click the images that I want to have skin retouched, for example for a wedding shot these are 160 and I do
right click->edit in imagenomic portraiture.

Now the problem after imagenomic editing is finished is that the images end up on the main collection, unsorted, having lost their keywords and ratings. Ideally I would like to see the photos directly back to the collection they were. As you can understand this is causing a big headache and makes me loose considerable amount of time.
Do you have any suggestions on how this can be solved?

Thanks a lot
Regards
Alex


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 10, 2017)

Is the Portraiture plug-in installed, or are you just using it as an external editor?


----------



## alaios (Sep 23, 2017)

It is integrated in lightroom. It does not open as an external program. It creates the tiffs and it looks like that some of those miss the keywords. Any ideas on how to search for those files after the Imagenomik finishe the processing?
Regards
Alex


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 23, 2017)

You could create a smart collection that searches on an empty keywords field.


----------



## johnbeardy (Sep 23, 2017)

My Syncomatic plugin could come in handy to rectify the situation, as it can sync the ratings and keywords from raw file to TIF.

I use Imagenomic a little and have seen no evidence of this problem. See if you can identify which images have the problem. Are you sure the raw files were keyworded and rated?

John


----------

